# Ariens 524 with HSSK50 – how to change ignition coil + key switch loose wire



## SnowMan55 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi – I’m new to the forum. I moved from a warm climate (CA) to WI last year, so have no experience with snow blowers. Last winter we bought a used Ariens Sno-Thro 524 Model 932036 with Tecumseh HSSK50 (spec: 67416U) engine (picture attached). It worked fine a few times, then would sometimes refuse to start. The issue was no spark. I’ve changed the spark plug, but no change. I’m 80% certain it’s a bad ignition coil (CDI solid state ignition 34443D according to the manual), because occasionally it did start. I’m thinking, also based on what I’ve been able to google and find on this forum, that there’s a small chance it could be something related to the kill switch (key switch in this case). In any case, I’m not asking for diagnosis help, but rather how I would go about getting to the ignition coil, so I can test it, try disconnecting the kill switch wire, or replace it. None of the documentation I have and have been able to find shows the procedure. Since a lot of the bolts are pretty rusty, I don’t want to just start disassembling unnecessary parts and risk doing additional damage. I haven’t been able to find any description or videos on how to access the ignition coil. Can anyone help with at least a brief description of what I need to remove? I’m guessing the belt cover, but am not sure if, for example, I need to drain the gas tank and remove that as well. 

A second, less important, question I have is where the green wire coming from the key switch is supposed to be connected to. Right now it’s just hanging down from the key switch. I spent 30 minutes looking at it and don’t see any obvious place where it should go. I don’t know if some other part broke off and is missing. The only place I’m thinking could be the other side of the plastic insulated piece that the other green wire is connected to (presumably leading to the ignition coil), but I can’t really see in there and the fit seem very tight, so don’t want to force it in. I don’t think this is the cause of no spark, as I have wrapped it in electrical tape to make sure it’s not grounded, but would still like to put it where it belongs. I’m attaching a picture of this (2nd attachment). I have found many questions about this same issue, but no clear answers for the wiring I have. All the answers are mainly theories and speculations. I’m pretty sure it somehow needs to be connected, directly or indirectly, to the other green wire that should be going to the ignition coil, but am really puzzled where the loose wire came from. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I WAS typing it all out THEN I figured I would just link a youtube vid on how to get into it, Very good vid too.


----------



## SnowMan55 (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks a lot Dauntae, this video was very helpful. It looks like it's not very difficult to get to the coil.

Can anyone point me to where I can find the resistance specs for a 34443d CDI solid state ignition module? I'd like to test mine before ordering a new one. I have checked all the documentation I could find (Ariens owner's manual, parts manual, repair manual, service manual and Tecumseh technician's handbook), but don't see the specs listed in any of them. I've been looking on the internet, but so far no luck. Also, can I test the coil while still attached, or do I have to physically remove it to get correct readings?

If anyone can give me any tips on the loose switch key wire, that'd be greatly appreciated.


----------

